# Southington, CT - CT - Fisher 8' HD Plow



## dukeman1019me (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi All,

I have an 8' Fisher HD plow to sell, looking for $2k or best offer. 
I have the hand held controller to go with it. I only have the plow no truck side, and would need to be picked up, Farmington CT area.

Any questions just ask


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Excellent deal for a plow that new


----------

